# Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Juli 2010)

*Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Da mein PC durch den Test der Samsung HDD sowieso noch offen ist, habe ich mir aufgrund der momentan herrschenden Temperaturen überlegt doch mal einen oder 2 Gehäuselüfter einzubauen. Jetzt stellt sich mir aufgrund der Anschluss- und Platzproblematik die Farge wo und in diesem Sinne wollte ich mal eure Meinung einholen.

Es wäre in der Therorie Platz für 4 Lüfter, 2 habe ich jedoch nur vorätig.
Platz 1 wäre die linke Seitenwand, schräg gegenüber dem CPU-Kühler. Hier sollte kühle Luft hinein transportiert werden.
Paltz 2 & 3 befinden sich an der Rückwand des Gehäuses um erwärmte Luft nach draussen zu befördern.
Platz 4 befindet sich in Front der beiden Festplatten, bietet allerdings aufgrund der beängten Platzverhältnisse durch Kabel den geringsten Platz und den dadurch höchsten Montageaufwand.

Hinzukommt das es sich um recht einfache Lüfter handelt, einer von Sansun, einer von Foxconn (PV883DF0). Ersterer arbeitet mit dem bekannten 3-Pin Anschluss, der Foxconn jedoch nur mit einem 3-Pin Molex Anschluss ohne PWM-Funktion.

Ich denke mir nun das es eigentlich, zumindest für den Anfang, reichen sollte den Sansun an einen der hinteren Plätze zu montieren. Hier kann er die erwärmte Luft absaugen und durch den enstehenden leichten Unterdruck im Gehäuse wird ein wenig kalte Luft durch die vorgesehenen Stellen in der Seitenwand angesaugt. Wäre zwar nicht die ideale Lösung, aber immerhin besser als garkein Gehäuselüfter, zumal das mit dem geringsten Aufwand verbunden wäre.
Der Platz in der Seitenwand würde zwar dem CPU-Lüfter noch einige kalte Luft bescheren, allerdings würden die restlichen Komponenten wohl kaum etwas davon merken, zumal die CPU bisher recht gut gekühlt ist und somit nicht unbedingt nach weiterer Kaltluft giert.
Zwar würde ich natürlich gerne die HDD´s kühlen, allerdings kommt hier die Problematik der Platzverhältnisse und vorhandenen Kabel ins Spiel.

Um von allem einen Eindruck zu bekommen habe ich einige Bilder beigefügt.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Würde dir schon empfehlen, wie du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, einen Lüfter vorn und mindestens 1 hinten anzubringen. Dein "Kabelmanagement" zu überarbeiten, wäre auch eine Überlegung wert... Hmmm, schon mal über ein neues Gehäuse nachgedacht?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Ich würde Lüfter hinten und vorne anbringen.
Die Sete würde ich komplett abdichten da nur so ein ordentlicher Luftstrom möglich ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Vorne ist alles dicht, obs Sinn mach da eine Lüfter anzubringen... ? Ich würde besser den in die Seitenwand einbauen. Gerade bei einem Boxed mach das Sinn.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Die Kabel sind eigentlich schon so verlegt wie es die Verhältnisse hergeben. Viel mehr geht da nicht. Jedes mal wenn ich die Kiste auseinander nehme wird´s schon ein wenig hübscher, aber ´ne große Steigerung ist echt nicht mehr drin.
Neues Gehäuse ist angedacht, wird sich aber noch über die nächsten Wochen ziehen da ich evtl. das eines Freundes überneheme, daher werde ich jetzt kein neues mehr einkaufen.
Die Seitenwand dicht zu machen wiederspricht sich ja mit der Aussage des nächsten Posters einen Lüfter in der Wand zu montieren, zumal ich damit der CPU die Luft regelrecht zuschnüre und ich das nicht wirklich gut heißen kann. Der wirkliche Sinn dessen entzieht sich mir noch. Den besseren Strömungsverlauf möchte ich daher auch ein wenig anzweifeln.
Das vorne alles dicht ist kommt zu den schlechten Platzverhältnissen noch erschwerend hinzu.

Was haltet ihr denn von der These des mit dem absaugenden Lüfters erzeugten Unterdrucks?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Ein richtiger Luftstrom geht nunmal von unten vorne nach hinten oben. War schon vor ewigen Zeiten so. 

Damals gabs auch keine mega Tower Kühler die ne halbe Tonne wiegen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*

Das gilt nur für ordentliche Gehäusetypen mit anstendigen Lüftern und vor allem für Towerkühler. Ein Topblower profitiert immer von einem Seitenlüfter. Und da vorne im Gehäuse sowieso alles dicht ist, macht da auch kein Lüfter einen Sinn. Aber notfalls kann man auch Beides ausprobieren - ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter montieren (wo?)*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für ordentliche Gehäusetypen mit anstendigen Lüftern und vor allem für Towerkühler. Ein Topblower profitiert immer von einem Seitenlüfter. Und da vorne im Gehäuse sowieso alles dicht ist, macht da auch kein Lüfter einen Sinn. Aber notfalls kann man auch Beides ausprobieren - ist doch kein Problem.


Würde mich da anschließen. Da du vorn keinen Lüfter hast und der Boxed bei dir verbaut bist, knall den Seitenlüfter rein und hinten 1-2 Lüfter und gut is. Es kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden Sollte als Übergang bis zum nächsten Tower reichen...


----------

